# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Taxi sân bay nội bài đi tp yên bái

## taxinoibaigroup

*TAXI SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI ĐI TP YÊN BÁI*

*Tổng Đài Taxi Yên Bái,Hà Nội đi Yên Bái,Xe riêng đón Sân Bay đi Yên Bái Trọn Gói,Xe Nội Bài Chuyên Chạy Các Tỉnh Miền Đông Tây Bắc Giá Trọn Gói….*

*Sân Bay Nội bài đi Thành Phố Yên Bái : 230km.*

Taxi Nội Bài Service đi YÊN BÁI : (024)668.73.000 / (024)66873368. Hiện tại Taxi Nội Bài  Serviceđang liên kết với các hãng xe sử dụng các loại xe đời mới nhất để phục vụ khách hàng: xe 4 chỗ như : Toyota Vios, Honda City, Honda Civic; loại xe 7 chỗ như : Toyota Fortuner, Toyota Innoval, Xe 16 cho ford transit…TAXI Sân Bay Nội Bài đi Thành Phố Yên Bái, Danh bạ số điện thoại các hãng taxi ở Yên Bái…


Tổng Đài Taxi Yên Bái, Số điện thoại các hãng Taxi ở Yên Bái, Yên Bái là một tỉnh thuộc vùng trung du và miền núi phía Bắc Việt Nam. Yên bái có mạng lưới giao thông rất phát triển. Đặc biết, mới đây tuyến đường huyết mạch Hà Nội- Yên Bái-Lào Cai được nâng cấp và xây dụng nên ngày càng thuận tiện và được phát triển nhanh chóng. Dịch vụ Taxi Yên Bái ở đây cũng được phát triển và đang hứa hẹn sẽ gặt hái được rất nhiều thành công.
TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI NỘI BÀI SERVICE cung cấp thông tin của các nhà xe uy tín, công ty cho thuê xe giá rẻ, các hãng taxi ở YÊN BÁI, đồng thời TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI NỘI BÀI SERVICE cũng liên kết với công ty cho thuê xe uy tín, các hãng taxi ở YÊN BÁI để có được GIÁ CƯỚC TAXI RẺ NHẤT phục vụ khách hàng khi có nhu cầu sử dụng TAXI SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI đi YÊN BÁI và Taxi từ YÊN BÁI đi SÂN BAY NỘI BAI. Xin vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI NỘI BÀI SERVICE ĐI TỈNH để được hỗ trợ và tư vấn và có được GIÁ CƯỚC TAXI RẺ NHẤT cho chuyến đi của quý khách hàng.
Taxi Nội Bài Service đi Yên Bái : (024)668.73.000 / (024)66873368.
Dịch vụ taxi ở Yên Bái hiện nay chưa phát triển nhưng tôi tin chắc rằng trong thời gian tới, taxi yên bái sẽ phát triển rất thịnh vượng. Để khách hàng đi lại thuận tiện hơn cho khách hàng đi lại ở Yên BáI,TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI NỘI BÀI SERVICE, tổng hợp cho khách hàng không chỉ ở các quận huyện khác các dịch vụ taxi như: số taxi thanh nga, số điện thoại taxi Mai Linh Hà Nội, Số điện thoại taxi thành hưng, số điện thoại taxi Huế…
Hôm nay, TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI NỘI BÀI SERVICE taxi đường dài gửi tới bạn số điện thoại taxi ở Yên Bái.
Tổng Đài Taxi Yên Bái, Số điện thoại các hãng Taxi ở Yên Bái :
Số điện thoại Taxi Hapaco 029.3.855.855
Số điện thoại Taxi Yên Sơn 029.3.854.854
Số điện thoại Taxi Yên Bái 029.3.86.86.86
Số điện thoại Taxi Sơn Hà  029.3.210.292
Khách hàng có nhu cầu đặt xe 4 chỗ và taxi 7 chỗ 16 chỗ của các hãng taxi ở Yên Bái hoặc có như cầu sử dụng TAXI SÂN BAY NỘI BÀI đi YÊN BÁI và Taxi từ YÊN BAI đi SÂN BAY NỘI BAI, Xin vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với TỔNG ĐÀI TAXI NỘI BÀI SERVICE để được hỗ trợ và tư vấn và có được GIÁ CƯỚC TAXI RẺ NHẤT cho chuyến đi của Quý khách hàng. 
Yên Bái là một tỉnh thuộc vùng trung du và miền núi phía Bắc Việt Nam. Yên Bái nằm ở vùng Tây Bắc tiếp giáp với Đông Bắc. Phía đông bắc giáp hai tỉnh Tuyên Quang và Hà Giang, phía đông nam giáp tỉnh Phú Thọ, phía tây nam giáp tỉnh Sơn La, phía tây bắc giáp hai tỉnh Lai Châu và Lào Cai. Yên Bái bao gồm 1 thành phố, 1 thị xã và 7 Huyện, trong đó có với 180 đơn vị hành chính cấp xã, gồm có 10 thị trấn, 13 phường và 157 xã.
Yên Bái có diện tích tự nhiên 6.882,9 km², nằm trải dọc đôi bờ sông Hồng. Địa hình Yên Bái có độ dốc lớn, cao dần từ đông sang tây, từ nam lên bắc, độ cao trung bình 600 mét so với mực nước biển và có thể chia làm hai vùng: vùng thấp ở tả ngạn sông Hồng và lưu vực sông Chảy mang nhiều đặc điểm của vùng trung du; vùng cao thuộc hữu ngạn sông Hồng và cao nguyên nằm giữa sông Hồng và sông Đà có nhiều dãy núi. Đèo Khau Phạ là đèo hiểm trở và dài nhất trên tuyến quốc lộ 32 với độ dài trên 30 km.
Ngoài hai con sông lớn là sông Hồng và sông Chảy, còn có khoảng 200 ngòi, suối lớn nhỏ và hồ, đầm. Đầu thập niên 1960, Nga giúp thiết kế hồ Thác Bà là hồ nước nhân tạo có diện tích mặt nước trên 20.000 ha, với khoảng 1.300 đảo lớn nhỏ. Hồ có sức chứa 3–3,9 tỷ m³ nước với mục đích ban đầu là chạy nhà máy thuỷ điện Thác Bà: Công trình thuỷ điện lớn đầu tiên ở Việt Nam.
Khí hậu: Yên Bái có khí hậu đặc trưng của khí hậu cận nhiệt đới ẩm của miền bắc Việt Nam, mùa hè nóng ẩm mưa nhiều, mùa đông phi nhiệt đới lạnh và khô.
Rừng: Yên Bái có rừng nhiệt đới, á nhiệt đới và ôn đới trên núi cao. ở đây có gỗ quý pơ-mu sẽ tốt cho sức khỏe và đuổi muỗi nếu làm giường.
Khoáng sản: đá đỏ Lục yên, Tài nguyên khoáng sản trữ lượng khá lớn như đá đỏ, sắt, thạch anh, đá fenspat, đá trắng Đông Nam Á.
Nông nghiệp: Đất nông nghiệp chiếm gần 10% diện tích tự nhiên, trong đó có cánh đồng Mường Lò rộng 2.300 ha nổi tiếng vùng Tây Bắc với nhiều sản vật có giá trị như: chè, quế, gạo nếp Tú Lệ, cam Lục Yên, nhãn Văn Chấn.
Dân tộc: Hiện nay, toàn tỉnh có 740.905 người (điều tra dân số ngày 01/04/2009, gồm 30 dân tộc chung sống. Các dân tộc ở Yên Bái sống xen kẽ, quần tụ ở khắp các địa phương trên địa bàn của tỉnh, với những bản sắc văn hoá đậm nét dân tộc.gồm có các dân tộc Kinh,dân tộc Tày,dân tộc Dao,dân tộc Mông…
Đặc sản, lâm thổ sản: Gạo nếp Tan (Tú Lệ, Văn Chấn); Xôi ngũ sắc (Nghĩa Lộ và Văn Chấn); Xôi tam sắc (Nghĩa Lộ và Văn Chấn); Táo mèo (Mù Căng Chải và Trạm Tấu); Chè tuyết san (Suối Giàng, Văn Chấn); Bưởi Đại Minh; Cam (Văn Chấn, Lục Yên); Nhãn (Văn Chấn); Khoai sọ (Lục Yên); Quế (Văn Yên); Lạp cá (Mường Lò); Thịt chó (thành phố Yên Bái); Thịt trâu gác bếp (Văn Chấn); Cá (hồ thủy điện Thác Bà); Cá tiểu bạc (hồ thủy điện Thác Bà); Dế mèn (Mường Lò); Pơ mub; Cải mèo ; Trám đen ; Gạo nương (Tân Đồng)
Du lịch: Hồ Thác Bà; Đường vào thị trấn Mù Cang Chải, Dốc Yên Ngựa,Thung lũng Hồng Ca Trấn Yên; Ruộng bậc thang Mù Cang Chải, Thủy điện Thác Bà, Chợ đá quý Lục Yên, Đền Tuần Quán, Cánh đồng Mường Lò, Thác Mơ, Điểm du lịch Hồ Thác Bà, Căng và Đồn Nghĩa Lộ, Suối khoáng Bản Bon, Bản Hốc,Táo mèo,Suối Giàng, Đền Đông Cuông, Lăng Mộ Nguyễn Thái Học và di tích Khởi nghĩa Yên Bái, Chiến khu Vần
Giáo dục: Sự nghiệp giáo dục và đào tạo của tỉnh có truyền thống từ lâu và chuyển biến tích cực và đạt được những kết quả quan trọng trong những năm gần đây. Hệ thống giáo dục và đào tạo được củng cố, phát triển. Quy mô giáo dục tăng nhanh, các cấp học, ngành học từ giáo dục mầm non đến giáo dục đại học, từ giáo dục chính quy đến giáo dục thường xuyên dần hoàn thiện. Công tác đào tạo đã có một số chuyển biến tích cực, đáp ứng một phần nguồn nhân lực cho sự nghiệp phát triển kinh tế – xã hội của tỉnh. Hiện nay toàn ngành đang tích cực triển khai thực hiện Nghị quyết 10-NQ/TU của Ban Chấp hành Đảng bộ tỉnh ban hành Nghị quyết về đẩy mạnh phát triển, nâng cao chất lượng giáo dục và đào tạo giai đoạn 2009 – 2015. Một số trường học có uy tín tại Yên Bái.
Thông tin về Sân Bay Nội Bài :
Sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài Hà Nội: Sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài thuộc huyện Sóc Sơn, cách trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội 30 km theo tuyến đường bộ về phía Tây Bắc, khoảng cách này sẽ được rút ngắn còn lại 15 km khi cầu Nhật Tân và tuyến đường nối đầu cầu này với Nội Bài hoàn thành trong năm 2014, ngoài ra còn có thể đi theo quốc lộ 3 dẫn từ cầu Chương Dương đến ngã 3 giao cắt với quốc lộ 2 để vào sân bay. Sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài còn nằm gần các thành phố như Vĩnh Yên, Thành phố Bắc Ninh và Thành phố Thái Nguyên. 
Sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài là cảng hàng không quốc tế phục vụ chính cho Thủ đô Hà Nội và vùng lân cận, thay thế địa vị cho sân bay Gia Lâm cũ. Sân bay Nội Bài là trung tâm hoạt động chính cho Vietnam Airlines, Vietjet Air, Pacific Airlines, Air Mekong và trước kia có Indochina Airlines.

*TAXI NỘI BÀI SERVICE :* 

Đi CÁC TỈNH liên hệ để có giá tốt nhất thời điểm cần xe.
Email : taxinoibaiairport@gmail.com
Đặt Xe : (024) 668 73 000 /(024) 668 733 68.
Hotnile : 09 42 66 88 85.
Website : www.taxinoibaiservice.com.vn

----------

